# picks team plumbwet



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

some pics from bottm trips


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grouper!



Y'all did very well.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!! thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice catch...sore arms I'm sure!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Looking trio of fish. But good on you for assisting Pass time.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That water looks like glass in the Tile pic! Glad you guys had a successful trip!


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

That tile fish pic is unreal- Bobby


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If my daughter ever saw one of those tile fish, she would think it was so pretty and cute I would never be able to eat it. LOL


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks!


----------

